# L.Q.C. Wisharts pine tree tar cordial/ Phila patent 1859



## parker1953 (Dec 26, 2019)

i have had this bottle now for 40 years and have been wondering what it would be worth and i am willing to see it. i do not have a pic of it here on my puter but i have one on my phone if there are any people that are interested in it my phone number is 1-575-740-3609 my name is brad and i am in new mexico


----------



## slugplate (Dec 26, 2019)

The bottle, depending on size and condition, could fetch upwards of $500 in very fine condition.


----------



## parker1953 (Dec 26, 2019)

the bottle itself is over 9'' tall and is in very good condition i have pics of it on my phone so if there are any collectors wanting to see it if they can text me i will send pics of it 1-575-740-3609


----------



## sandchip (Dec 26, 2019)

Color, character, condition all enter into play on the Wishart's.  An iron pontil mark would send it to yet another level.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 26, 2019)

Here are pictures of Parker's bottle.


----------



## slugplate (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes. I think they came in three different colors and three different sizes. Only one size in the amber color.


----------



## parker1953 (Dec 27, 2019)

oh ok well i hope that somebody will be interested in this bottle


----------

